# Puppy Growth Rate



## aquayonex (Jan 20, 2008)

All,

I've been watching Atticus closely whereas he seems to have days where he will do nothing. Won't play..., sleeps a lot..., no energy. I have taken him to the vet who said he has coccidia which we treated with 5 days of albon (250 mg tab first day, then 125 mg tab for 4 more days.) I don't know if he still has it or not whereas we haven't done another fecal test and the vet said we should wait a couple weeks.

I was wondering what type of growth rate should be expected for my little guy? I've been monitoring his weight pretty much daily (I know, I'm neurotic.) I will weigh myself, then pick him up and weigh us..., and calculate the difference.

At 8 and half weeks he weighed 10.5 lbs.
At 9 weeks he weighed 11 lbs.
At 10 weeks (in 2 days) he now weighs 12 lbs.

Doesn't this seem a little light and a little slow?

I found this chart online but don't know about it's validity....

7 wks. - 8-10 lbs.
9 wks. - 10-14 lbs.
12 wks. - 15-17 lbs.
16 wks. - 25-26 lbs.
20 wks. - 32-43 lbs.
6 mos. - 40-50 lbs.
12 mos. - 65-70 for males and 55-60 for females
2 yrs. - 55-68 females and 65-80 males

http://grenadiergoldens.typepad.com/...of_your_puppy/


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like if he was not feeling well, then he would not gain weight as fast. I dont know what kind of advise I can offer, and its really quite around here today, but hopefully someone can answer your question.. Sorry :-(


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

sounds like normal weight to me.... i guess as long as he's not LOOKING too skinny (visible ribs sticking out, spine visible, etc) then he's fine. the general rule is you should be able to feel the rib cage under the skin with no fatty layer over it, but not be able to SEE the ribcage as that means he's probably underweight. then again, he is still a baby, so he may still have some little puppy rolls... i wouldnt worry about it too much, and i hope he is back to his usual bouncy puppy self soon


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I have seen the chart you posted also. It may be the "average" but I know all mine have been below those weights at those ages. His coccidia could have had some effect but he is gaining weight which I think is key. Also I am a big believer that growing them slow is best for their skeletal frame. At 10 weeks they do still sleep a lot and you may be expecting him not to. If his lethargy is a concern I would have him checked again. Also may want to contact the breeder, they should have an idea about specifics with regard to weight and energy level to be expecting at this age.
Good Luck and welcome to the forum


----------

